# Home needed for 2 older Siamese cats



## chez33 (Mar 30, 2011)

We are emigrating to South Africa in November/December. We are taking our 4 dogs and were fully intending on taking our 2 Siamese cats. However the more I think about it the more I think they will struggle to cope. One of them is 15 and although starting to get frail, bad teeth etc is doing fine, the other is 12 and is fine. They are INSEPERABLE.
We will take them if there is no other option, obviously it's an utterly heartbreaking decision to try to rehome them but if I could find them the right home I would consider it. I realise that they need dentals and extra care as they grow old and would be willing to help financially towards future costs as they arise.
Both like to go outside, although the older one doesn't hardly at all and uses a litter tray indoors, always.
Both are darlings without a nasty bone in their bodies.
We're in West Sussex but willing to travel providing homecheckers can be found in the relevant area's, I'm quite heavily involved in foreign dog rescue so could potentially find homechecker.
Please only serious enquiries


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Siamese cats just want to be with their people, take them with you and stop this nonsense. You'll regret not having them right to the end


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

chez33 said:


> We are emigrating to South Africa in November/December. We are taking our 4 dogs and were fully intending on taking our 2 Siamese cats. However the more I think about it the more I think they will struggle to cope. One of them is 15 and although starting to get frail, bad teeth etc is doing fine, the other is 12 and is fine. They are INSEPERABLE.
> We will take them if there is no other option, obviously it's an utterly heartbreaking decision to try to rehome them but if I could find them the right home I would consider it. I realise that they need dentals and extra care as they grow old and would be willing to help financially towards future costs as they arise.
> Both like to go outside, although the older one doesn't hardly at all and uses a litter tray indoors, always.
> Both are darlings without a nasty bone in their bodies.
> ...


I'm so shocked that you're looking to rehome the cats, but no question about taking the dogs 

And why hasn't the cat who needs dental treatment had it up to now? Surely it's in any cat's interests to keep on top of dental issues, but as dental problems can be more prevalent in the Siamese/Oriental breed, quite frankly, there's no excuse why it hasn't been addressed up to now. Especially as you say you're willing to contribute to the cost, it makes no sense to me 

Siamese are very human oriented. They form very strong attachments to their chosen human(s) and to leave them behind, even if rehomed together, they may pine for their human.

Jeez, I actually wish I hadn't read your post now 

You'll probably think this all sounds very harsh, but as a slave to Siamese and Orientals myself, I cannot imagine even considering what you are 



MollyMilo said:


> Siamese cats just want to be with their people, take them with you and stop this nonsense. You'll regret not having them right to the end


Totally agree MM.


----------

